# My FED-EX story. Let me vent!



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 10, 2015)

First off I'd like to say that I have nothing against Fed Ex employees in general if any should be on this forum.

SO, I ordered my wife three pair of gold ear rings for Valentines day. The seller had free shipping but only dealt with Fex Ex. I'd had very little experience with them and thought nothing of it.
I placed the order and got a tracking number, etc. On the day that the package was to arrive, I went home from work a little early and waited on the box. 3, 4, 5, eight O'clock and no package. I clicked on the internet to track my order, and it showed the package as "DELIVERED".
I contacted Fed Ex and told them the situation and they asked if I had given the seller the correct adress. I told them YES. I even used the "auto fill" that automaticaly fills in the information. The person on the phone said that they needed to conduct an investigation and would get back to me.
Two full days later, while I was at work, a call came in but I didn't hear it because I was working on a running engine. The message left said that after speaking to the driver, they concluded that the package was left...And it was left at the correct location and that the investigation was OVER!
I called back and after being on hold for ages, was transferred to a rude individual that told me that either someone had stolen it from my porch or that I was conducting some sort of fraud! Then with many words exchanged, I was told that a FED-EX P.R. person would be visiting my home to discuss the matter and that I could file a formal complaint.
The next day, while I was cleaning my biggest living room fish tank, I saw out of the corner of my eye a FED-EX truck. By the time I could get to the front door, it quickly sped away.
What I saw when I opened the door was the back of the truck at full speed going down the road and a dirty and mangled box on my porch with tape holding it together, but containing the ear rings.
When the customer service agent visited the next day, I showed him the package and told him that the driver had snuck back to my house and tossed it on the porch without knocking and with no explaination.
It was clear that he didn't believe me and in a phone conversation later that day I was told that the driver said that he never came back to my house...because it was already delivered to the correct address.
(The trucks have no G.P.S.)
This whole matter has gone unresolved as far as I'm concerned. The only one who did nothing wrong was me, yet I'm the one looking guilty?
I will NEVER, EVER again deal with FED-EX.
Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## tortdad (Apr 10, 2015)

Bad people work for each delivery service. The only throng you can do is make a formal complaint about the driver. Eventually that driver will have enough complaints that they will can them.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 10, 2015)

I hope venting has helped you get it out of your system. Obviously this driver lost your package and sneaked it to your house once he discovered it, hoping to get away with it. But, look on the bright side...all's well that ends well! Your wife got her lovely Valentine's day present - eventually!


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 10, 2015)

I dislike reading such stories. Glad you did atleast. get the earrings. Did you tell the folks you bought them from how this company treated you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 10, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> I dislike reading such stories. Glad you did atleast. get the earrings. Did you tell the folks you bought them from how this company treated you?


Yes, but as a product review.
There is a formal complaint now on file. I was given a case number.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 10, 2015)

I wish you the best of luck on the formal complaint.


----------



## Jodie (Apr 10, 2015)

That's very unfortunate and I certainly understand your anger. I agree there are bad individuals everywhere. Glad she got the earrings and hope this gets resolved to your satisfaction.


----------



## Loohan (Apr 10, 2015)

Fedex does not have the most stringent standards for their employees.
I have a friend in my town who is often away from her business location. When packages arrive, UPS and FedEx know to leave it at my workplace if she's gone. But we were never been able to train the Fedex guy to leave a notice on her door like he is supposed to. So i would have to call her to inform her that she has a package.
Actually that guy may be gone now, but this was the situation for many years.

Once a few years ago i was driving in Washington, DC, through a school zone that said Speed lImit 15 MPH when light flashing. The light was flashing, and i was doing exactly 15. The Fedex guy riding my bumper leaned on his horn. He wanted me to risk an expensive ticket so he could maintain his schedule.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 11, 2015)

Here man on bike or man with donkey.
Always efficient and polite.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 11, 2015)

What a headache, can you imagine if that was a tortoise package? 
...Sorry that happened but glad to hear the earrings eventually came.

We have had a driver deliver out package to the wrong address. When we got the "delivered" notification but had no package my husband contacted them. They sent the driver back to the wrong house, (my husband went too) and the home owner who wrongly recieved the package- kept it!!! He was refusing to return it and claimed the driver's error wasn't his problem... Thankfully the original seller sent us out another package at no cost (wasn't cheap) and the same driver delivered it to be sure it went to the right house this time. 

So you can have good delivery guys and crappy neighbors lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 2, 2016)

An update that I thought might be amusing:
As it so happened, I had two packages scheduled for delivery yesterday. A motorcycle crankshaft arriving via U.P.S. and a microwave filter from G.E. parts that only sends FedEx.
Since I have a paying customer, friend waiting for his engine to be assembled, I went home early to get the packages and get started.
The U.P.S. package arrived at 12;30. Very heavy box. No damage. I got busy installing the crank into a newly restored 1972 Kawasaki engine.
About 6 P.M. I am finished and getting out of the shower and it occurs to me that I never saw the FedEx truck. I check tracking and it shows still, "11-01-16 by the end of the day."
At about 9 P.M. my wife comes home from work and I'm getting ready to go to sleep. I look on the porch. Nothing. I go online to see if the boneheads dropped it off at the wrong address again and see that it now reads "1-04-16 by end of day." Three more days?
They did not deliver when they said they would and are off by THREE DAYS?
What the ---- is wrong with this company?
How do they stay in business?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 2, 2016)

I have to say that I've not ever had any trouble with FedEx. So sorry they seem to be picking on you. What did you ever do to fedex in your past lives that has caused such Karma?


----------



## Jodie (Nov 2, 2016)

I believe their drivers are contracted. Sounds like your area has a problem. I have had pretty good luck with FedEx as well. Knock on wood.


----------



## wellington (Nov 2, 2016)

I have had these problems with both Fedex and UPS. Unfortunately most of the time we can't pick who we want to deliver when we purchase. At my old place, I got UPS working good for me by having a talk with my driver. Being polite, I clearly made it clear, what I expected. He didn't disappoint. Now that I have moved, the service isn't bad, except they, FedEx and UPS drivers are too darn lazy to ring the door bell. Keep complaining every time even the littlest thing happens. If you don't, they think they are doing a good job.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 4, 2016)

I got my filter.
Not when it was supposed to be in on the 1st. Not when the date mysteriously changed to the 4th. Yesterday the 3rd.
I didn't see it because they didn't knock and the package was jammed inside my USPS mail box.
This has been my most successful FedEx transaction. A victory.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 26, 2018)

New stories.
I've been avoiding FedEx. Even sometimes paying extra money to have items NOT sent by them. But it's not always an option.
I use mostly USPS. And often UPS. There have been a few through FedEx. And a few of them were without issue. Still it's about a 50/50 toss up with them. And I'll bet you I've gotten 125 deliveries with USPS and UPS and not even one issue since I last posted.
One of the last three had a serious issue and all 3 of the last three had the same issue. So I'll start with that:
Almost every time I've gotten anything sent FedEx they'll say something like " do to the recent weather, some deliveries might be delayed." Apparently that "weather" is something that doesnt affect the other carriers?
Then you'll get the tracking number and estimated delivery date...Without exception, on the day of said delivery date, that date will change. No reason mentioned. It'll just be a few more days. This almost never happens with anyone else. But is a pattern with them.
Then the packages themselves arrive very damaged. But in all honesty, nothing inside has been damaged recently.
The one that made me respond again was a set of brake drums I ordered for an old car I'm working on. I ordered them from Georgia. Mostly because of the close proximity.
I didn't notice that the free shipping was with FedEx. But wouldn't have fussed to much. It's a 2 day. Maybe 3 day thing and the contents are cast iron and very hard to damage.
Well, as I am typing this, I still have not received them. This is week number two. I checked the tracking. Date has changed twice. The order was shipped the day after I ordered it. A closer inspection revealed that the package spent 5 entire days at the FedEx hub in Orlando. I suppose because the brake drums wanted to see Mickey Mouse.
I ordered my wife some seat covers for her new car. Cover King products are my favorite. And they use FedEx. So they were shipped FedEx. I waited a few days and checked the tracking. The date changed. I put on my "shocked face" expression. Waited two more days. Checked again. It said "delivered". It wasnt. But at least I knew what happened this time. It went AGAIN to 25th court instead of 25th street. It has happened a few times...ONLY FedEx. And that person and I have exchanged phone numbers. I checked my phone. Sure as Hell, I had a message. The box was there at the wrong address. Looking more like a truck had driven over it than delivered it.
So what I've gone through with FedEx is neither an isolated incident or anything that has been resolved. It is a level of incompetence and unprofessionalism at a very deep level.
And I will continue to not give them my business and reccomend others do the same.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 26, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got my filter.
> Not when it was supposed to be in on the 1st. Not when the date mysteriously changed to the 4th. Yesterday the 3rd.
> I didn't see it because they didn't knock and the package was jammed inside my USPS mail box.
> This has been my most successful FedEx transaction. A victory.


Yeah, those drivers are getting lazy. I guess it's the time of year. I received a package I was watching on and off out the window for ALL DAY, and at about 4:30p when I walked down to the mailbox to see if I got any U.S. mail, there was my package, sitting in the middle of my driveway for the whole world to see and steal. But lucky for me, no one stole it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 26, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> New stories.
> I've been avoiding FedEx. Even sometimes paying extra money to have items NOT sent by them. But it's not always an option.
> I use mostly USPS. And often UPS. There have been a few through FedEx. And a few of them were without issue. Still it's about a 50/50 toss up with them. And I'll bet you I've gotten 125 deliveries with USPS and UPS and not even one issue since I last posted.
> One of the last three had a serious issue and all 3 of the last three had the same issue. So I'll start with that:
> ...


I think your FedEx driver doesn't like you. I have no trouble at all with my regular fedex guy. I buy all my pet food from chewy.com, and that includes 40lb bags of dog food and heavy, heavy boxes of cat litter. The boxes sometimes are so heavy I have to go get the wheelbarrow to bring them up from the gate.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Nov 26, 2018)

I also get pet supplies from chewy, but can not say the same for delivery. Twice now, fedex has delivered my stuff to the wrong address.


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Nov 26, 2018)

I've only had one episode where FedEx left me saying, "You're killing me Smalls!"

I had placed two orders from two separate companies on the same day. Both shipped FedEx. I will praise FedEx because they allow me the option of picking an alternate location to drop off my package which is more helpful to me than the Porch Pirates in my neighborhood who lay waiting in the bushes for the large box trucks to make their deliveries. I pick a Walgreen's location a few blocks from my house and pick up my packages there after work.

So the day came and I picked up my two packages. One was a little larger than I expected, but it was a bulk order of tortoise supplies so I didn't think twice. Brought both boxes home and opened them. One was my new fluorescent light fixture and a T5 bulb. The other was a bunch of candles. Christmas candles to be exact! Scent called "Winterland" or something like that. What the crap?!? I didn't buy 30 candles. I don't use candles. I checked the shipping label, and it had my name on it.

I stood there, scratching my head for a solid 10 minutes, thinking of every possible scenario. Someone had to have stolen my credit card and ordered these. Nope!

Then it dawned on me. The label! FedEx had to reroute my package to deliver to another location. I ripped that label off, which revealed the original label underneath. I had been given a partial order that was meant for a local store. I called the store but they had closed for the day, so I dropped off their box to them after work the next day. My actual second package was waiting for me at the Walgreen's that next day too. So happy ending.

Meanwhile my FedEx guy who delivers my "priority overnight" live tortoises is always the same guy. He knows me a little now, after delivering a dozen tortoises to me over the past few months. So he's extra careful with my boxes and always asks me for updates how they are doing when he has another delivery for me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm always very polite to the drivers that I interact with. The same as I wouldn't be rude to a waitress if the food sucked at a restaurant.
But clearly at least in my case some of the issues have been them. And in the case of the wrong address packages...I don't even report them any more.
I have never encountered the driver from my first story again. That guy was a liar at best. The truth from him would have been good enough. And maybe would've changed my whole anger level towards the company.
Really, that whole well documented first episode was an unnecessary P.R. disaster.
One I have not gotten over. And a fire that keeps getting more and more logs piled on.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Nov 26, 2018)

Of all the delivery companies and methods, in my experience, Fed-Ex has been the most erratic and least reliable. That goes for personal deliveries of packages I've ordered, as well as for work related deliveries addressed to my office.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Nov 26, 2018)

The worst thing is, I work in a government building. There are several different entities that work in the same building. We don't always have a receptionist at the visitor entrance, so an access card is required. Otherwise, you have to call the entity you have business with and get them to come let you in the building. I've heard (credible) stories of Fed-Ex trying to dump off packages for the rest of the building on whoever was trying to sign for their office's delivery... and the driver getting miffed when that person refused to accept everyone else's packages!

It gets better... Apparently when they couldn't just dump packages off on someone (anyone) in the building, they took them to one of the other buildings on the same street. None of the entities where the packages were supposed to be delivered.


----------



## LaLaP (Nov 26, 2018)

I used to own a rock climbing equipment shop and had endless problems with FedEx. It was so consistently bad it would have been hilarious if it wasn't screwing me over so much. Now I just have problems with them screaming down my gravel road and causing deep ruts. Venting does feel good, doesn't it?


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Nov 26, 2018)

LaLaP said:


> Venting does feel good, doesn't it?


Yes, it does feel good to vent. And to know that it isn't just one of us (not just me), not our imagination.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 26, 2018)

LaLaP said:


> I used to own a rock climbing equipment shop and had endless problems with FedEx. It was so consistently bad it would have been hilarious if it wasn't screwing me over so much. Now I just have problems with them screaming down my gravel road and causing deep ruts. Venting does feel good, doesn't it?


Yes.
I find it very helpful


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 13, 2019)

New stuff!
I have supplies ordered from Josh's frogs.
They use FEDEX for the free shipping.
My mister and nozzles shipped out....
FedEx website says they're having "technical difficulties" so I can't track my package.
I guess that's because they can't blame another non existent event.

Weeks ago I ordered new wheels and tires for my bulletproof old Toyota truck from Discount Tire.
Same thing....Free shipping via Fedex.
I wanted to make sure I was home so after two days, I checked the tracking:
It said Friday "by end of day". This was Wednesday.
On Thursday I looked again and the delivery date was inexplicably changed to Saturday "by end of day."
Friday morning the wheels showed up.
Nice driver.
Courteous.
But why can't they get just one delivery delivered on the correct day without any questions.
I suppose I'm just lucky it arrived at the right address this time.

Hopefully my Josh's frogs order will get here safely.


----------



## jsheffield (Nov 14, 2019)

When Aretha, my MEP, arrived by FedEx the delivery guy flipped the package (plainly marked with "LIVE ANIMAL" and "THIS SIDE UP") in the air before handing it to me upside down... I didn't say anything, as I thought that if I started I might not stop, so I just brought her inside for an unboxing and bath.

Jamie


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 14, 2019)

jsheffield said:


> When Aretha, my MEP, arrived by FedEx the delivery guy flipped the package (plainly marked with "LIVE ANIMAL" and "THIS SIDE UP") in the air before handing it to me upside down... I didn't say anything, as I thought that if I started I might not stop, so I just brought her inside for an unboxing and bath.
> 
> Jamie


I think they see and handle so many boxes daily that they don't actually 'see' the actual boxes anymore, never mind actually reading what's printed on them. (That's an awful lot of "actuals")


----------



## jsheffield (Nov 14, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> I think they see and handle so many boxes daily that they don't actually 'see' the actual boxes anymore, never mind actually reading what's printed on them. (That's an awful lot of "actuals")



She was, and is, fine, but it pissed me off a bit.

Jamie


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 14, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> I think they see and handle so many boxes daily that they don't actually 'see' the actual boxes anymore, never mind actually reading what's printed on them. (That's an awful lot of "actuals")



Yep, i agree. And people often REUSE boxes that don’t really contain what it says written on the box. I mailed off a box of things to a friend in Alaska the other day, but re-used a NUTS.COM box. So, a box is a box is a box. Ogh, no nuts in the box.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 14, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> I think they see and handle so many boxes daily that they don't actually 'see' the actual boxes anymore, never mind actually reading what's printed on them. (That's an awful lot of "actuals")


Yes, actually.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 14, 2019)

Its raining.
I have the new Chameleon aviaries coming today.
AND it's Fedex.
By end of day.
Too bad I love that free shipping so much.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 15, 2019)

The aviaries arrived on time and in the rain with mangled boxes.

Josh's frogs was supposed to be here today, Friday by end of day.
At 3 pm that changed to Saturday by end of day.
They should probably not even offer tracking as it means nothing.
Purely disappointing....


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 16, 2019)

INTERESTING
I just saw on the news that Amazon has stopped using FedEx due to it's "poor reliability" and will use USPS, UPS and their own, growing delivery service.
Way to go Fedex!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Dec 16, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> INTERESTING
> I just saw on the news that Amazon has stopped using FedEx due to it's "poor reliability" and will use USPS, UPS and their own, growing delivery service.
> Way to go Fedex!


I just saw that too. We have a saying in the warehouse field, we say once FedEx and UPS merge then we can finally call it FEDUP!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 16, 2019)

I did the Nelson Muntz laugh


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Dec 16, 2019)

Amazon in Richmond uses Lazer Ship as its local while it is rolling out its own delivery fleet. The tracking is kinda creepy sometimes cause you can see where they are and how many stops away they are. For me FedEx is right with USPS for . Again when my UPS driver retires y’all will be able to hear my scream!


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Dec 16, 2019)

Oh lord! I ordered from Amazon so no FedEx right? Wrong the company that is shipping it has an agreement with FedEx! Fingers crossed


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 16, 2019)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Oh lord! I ordered from Amazon so no FedEx right? Wrong the company that is shipping it has an agreement with FedEx! Fingers crossed


So does Walmart.com.
I hate it, but for extra $, they have other shipping options.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 5, 2020)

How about an update?
I've been getting many (Many) things from mostly AMAZON.
Sometimes several times a week.
Usually Amazon stuff is delivered by an Amazon truck. Sometimes UPS. No real problems with any delivery out of....let's say....50 transactions.
The USPS is slow. Sporadic. Sure. But that's another story.
This is a FED EX rant page after all.
Ok.
I ordered some welding supplies from HARBOR FREIGHT via the internet. They only ship with FED ED.
The order was processed and I got a confirmation. Delivered Tuesday "By end of day".
Late on Tuesday night, I checked again. FED EX now said delivery would be "By end of day" on Wednesday.
Wednesday....Same thing. 
And here it is on Thursday. It's 7:08 pm. Pitch dark outside and you and I already know what I'm going to find when I track my package!
Maybe they mean that it will arrive eventually. By the END OF DAYS.
Truly, they are just the worst.
And with such consistency.
I'll repost again when I get Tuesdays package. There's still at least a 50% chance it will be delivered at the wrong address.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 5, 2020)

It says
"Scheduled delivery pending".
Nice.
THAT would've been helpful on Tuesday.
REDICULOUS


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Nov 5, 2020)

OMG DHL rocks. Got a rear strut tower crossmember from Fasmoto in Kuala Lampur. Order 10/24 and had to double authorize my card ? and it was delivered on 11/2 and the driver called me cause they wanted to check cause of my Danger trained Tortoise sign on the gate ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 5, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> OMG DHL rocks. Got a rear strut tower crossmember from Fasmoto in Kuala Lampur. Order 10/24 and had to double authorize my card ? and it was delivered on 11/2 and the driver called me cause they wanted to check cause of my Danger trained Tortoise sign on the gate ?


At this point, a blind man in a cart pulled by a mule would be an improvement.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Nov 6, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> At this point, a blind man in a cart pulled by a mule would be an improvement.


So that is what he was doing on my road yesterday  compared to my other deliveries it would be similar.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 6, 2020)

It arrived today.
The box was torn open and I thought that 3 items were missing.
But they weren't on the packing slip. So u suppose they are in another shipment.
Also FED EX
Even though the box was open, the items arrived intact.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Nov 6, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It arrived today.
> The box was torn open and I thought that 3 items were missing.
> But they weren't on the packing slip. So u suppose they are in another shipment.
> Also FED EX
> Even though the box was open, the items arrived intact.


maybe the feds did it looking for Chinese seeds


----------



## Maggie3fan (Nov 6, 2020)

On Nov 3rd I ordered my monthly bird seed from Amazon, gonna arrive Nov 7th. On Nov 4th shipped, Nov 6th a notice that it had arrived in a town about 15 miles from me. Also Nov 6th a notice that my order is undeliverable and has been sent back to the shipper. WHAT??? I would have walked to Albany and got my seed. As it is, Amazon has my seed and my money.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 6, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> On Nov 3rd I ordered my monthly bird seed from Amazon, gonna arrive Nov 7th. On Nov 4th shipped, Nov 6th a notice that it had arrived in a town about 15 miles from me. Also Nov 6th a notice that my order is undeliverable and has been sent back to the shipper. WHAT??? I would have walked to Albany and got my seed. As it is, Amazon has my seed and my money.


Amazon has very difficult customer service
Try connecting the seller.
I just resolved getting the wrong part that way


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Nov 6, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Amazon has very difficult customer service
> Try connecting the seller.
> I just resolved getting the wrong part that way


Amazon is just clicks and types for customers services no human ever from Amazon expect a delivery driver once


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 6, 2020)

I do have to say that you can find a phone number to call Amazon on their website. Not that I disagree with any of this because I've had so many problems with deliveries from everything out there. I had to actually call amazon once and managed to get through to a human. Maybe it was just luck that I found it but I did.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 18, 2021)

Ha. I do most of my buying on line. Not groceries or local stuff. So on Feb 5 2021 I made orders with 3 different companies. I don't have 1 package yet. All deliveries are f'ed up in one way or another...as an example here is my new shower curtain, From New Berlin WI to Clinton IA to Sacto Calif, next oh boy Central Point Oregon, 210 miles south of me on I-5. I-5 stretches from Canada to Mexico. So in 3 days it has made it to Southern Oregon, it sat in Central Point, from Feb 8th to Feb 15th. drove straight up 5 PASSED MY TOWN to hiway 84 to Troutdale Oregon. That f'ing truck passed my house within 30 miles, and it now is 70 miles away from my house and still no delivery date. Please let me go pick it up in Troutdale...That makes sense. I HATE FEDEX


----------



## Warren (Feb 18, 2021)

I had my problems with FedEx , but this complaint is with the USPS. I purchased 2 Dewalt Sanders on Jan 30 from a web site out of China. Been tracking the package the whole time, want to bed last night and it was at a Rhode Island Distribution center and it would be delivered to me on Friday. Got up this morning an received a email sayng it was in the mailbox. Only problem is, it was a mailbox in Rhode Island. I live in Maryland, Hope they'll enjoy them Sanders.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Feb 18, 2021)

Fed ex sucks here! I leave a huge note for them to leave my packages on my back porch and i come home to my package thrown on my front stairs


----------



## ZenHerper (Feb 18, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Fed ex sucks here! I leave a huge note for them to leave my packages on my back porch and i come home to my package thrown on my front stairs



*_studies cards_*

I'll see your front stairs.

And raise you _my_ front porch - in a giant puddle of water.

The time I confronted him he said, "Oh, I know."


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 18, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> *_studies cards_*
> 
> I'll see your front stairs.
> 
> ...


*Oh I know*...omg i seriously am cracking up...!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 18, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Ha. I do most of my buying on line. Not groceries or local stuff. So on Feb 5 2021 I made orders with 3 different companies. I don't have 1 package yet. All deliveries are f'ed up in one way or another...as an example here is my new shower curtain, From New Berlin WI to Clinton IA to Sacto Calif, next oh boy Central Point Oregon, 210 miles south of me on I-5. I-5 stretches from Canada to Mexico. So in 3 days it has made it to Southern Oregon, it sat in Central Point, from Feb 8th to Feb 15th. drove straight up 5 PASSED MY TOWN to hiway 84 to Troutdale Oregon. That f'ing truck passed my house within 30 miles, and it now is 70 miles away from my house and still no delivery date. Please let me go pick it up in Troutdale...That makes sense. I HATE FEDEX


At least they're consistantly horrible.
I mean I honestly can't even begin to wonder how they can be so horrible and stay in business.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 18, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> At least they're consistantly horrible.
> I mean I honestly can't even begin to wonder how they can be so horrible and stay in business.


Back in the day when I drove truck, FedEx was the job to have. But, then, to drive for them you had to load the trucks for a time, years, get seniority or some crap, THEN you have a great job. Not me, I was a driver not a lumper, and a damn good one


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 18, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Back in the day when I drove truck, FedEx was the job to have. But, then, to drive for them you had to load the trucks for a time, years, get seniority or some crap, THEN you have a great job. Not me, I was a driver not a lumper, and a damn good one


It seems to be every aspect of the company that sucks. But I'm sure the truck drivers are just delivering their loads where they're told to.
I don't think they carry too much of the blame


----------



## steven nix (Mar 15, 2021)

Why do breeders only ship thru FedEx? All of them that I can find do. Fedex is always late, often times they can’t find my address even tho no other carrier has issues. One fedex deliverer almost fumbled a tortoise and acted like he didn’t know the package said live animal. If they don’t find my house I have to drive stupid far, there’s a fedex warehouse 20 minutes from me. But not where I have to go. K I’m don’t ranting. They suck. Now I’m done.

But I am curious why breeders won’t use other carriers, does any one know?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 15, 2021)

My FED-EX story. Let me vent!

Thread starterZEROPILOT Start dateApr 10, 2015 Tags

They're the worst.
Please post your experience on my ongoing FedEx rant.


----------



## pacific chelonians (Mar 16, 2021)

FedEx may be inconvenient and late a lot of the time but overall shipping through FedEx next day delivery is quite reliable and one going to ship through UPS it can cost as much is $200 and they may be a little more reliable but they do not offer the same quality of delivery in my experience FedEx delivery people are always considerate and set the package down I have had UPS delivery people throw packages with live animals over my fence that’s why I try to use FedEx when shipping and I haven’t had any problems yet


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 16, 2021)

Tortoisebreeder said:


> FedEx may be inconvenient and late a lot of the time but overall shipping through FedEx next day delivery is quite reliable and one going to ship through UPS it can cost as much is $200 and they may be a little more reliable but they do not offer the same quality of delivery in my experience FedEx delivery people are always considerate and set the package down I have had UPS delivery people throw packages with live animals over my fence that’s why I try to use FedEx when shipping and I haven’t had any problems yet


When given the option, I ALWAYS pay more just to avoid dealing with FEDEX.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 16, 2021)

Boy oh boy!
Six years later and STILL RELEVANT.
FedEx is just as inept and full of excuses as ever.
I received two orders of feeder insects the last few weeks.
An order of Banded crickets sent USPS all arrived on time and alive.
An order of Silkworms that I paid an extra $7 to be sent UPS, arrived 2 days late from FEDEX in a tub of melted, smelly, runny dead goo.
The seller gave me a full refund.
I suggested to the seller that he needs to STOP sending anything through FEDEX.


----------



## Lyn W (Mar 16, 2021)

I don't know about FedEx but apparently theft is quite common amongst workers for one delivery company in my area especially at the moment with lockdown restrictions. 
The drivers can't hand the parcels over but leave them on doorsteps and take a picture to show they've delivered them. 
However, one has been caught out by one homeowner's cctv. He put the parcel on the doorstep, took a picture of it there so he has the 'proof' it was delivered, but then he picked it up and put it back in the van. 
He's not a delivery driver anymore!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 16, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> I don't know about FedEx but apparently theft is quite common amongst workers for one delivery company in my area especially at the moment with lockdown restrictions.
> The drivers can't hand the parcels over but leave them on doorsteps and take a picture to show they've delivered them.
> However, one has been caught out by one homeowner's cctv. He put the parcel on the doorstep, took a picture of it there so he has the 'proof' it was delivered, but then he picked it up and put it back in the van.
> He's not a delivery driver anymore!!


Wow.
That's an issue I wasn't aware of.
I've dealt with at least one liar, two inept managers and multiple reasons why they continue to disappoint from corporate.
It's not on occasion that they do something to screw up. It's a normal occurrence.
I guess I'm lucky none of my delivery persons have also been thieves.


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 17, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wow.
> That's an issue I wasn't aware of.
> I've dealt with at least one liar, two inept managers and multiple reasons why they continue to disappoint from corporate.
> It's not on occasion that they do something to screw up. It's a normal occurrence.
> I guess I'm lucky none of my delivery persons have also been thieves.


I've had the post office deliver a box. Then the guy came back and got it in front of my developmentally disabled brother. Why didn't they just give it to him? Sometimes he won't even know how to tell me but he did a day or so later. He wrote to me "man take your package". It wound up being a big mess for me to straighten up. I've had big screwups from all of them out there though many times.


----------



## Sacramento (May 12, 2021)

I reuse all of my boxes and bubble mailers. I know there’s a bunch of free ones on https://boxgiver.com/.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (May 12, 2021)

I was hoping to never add, BUUUUUUUUT how do you mis-deliver a 60lb bag of dog food! Fed-ex showed as delivered but I didn't! Now CHEWY is a whole nother bag of WOW-Human on the first call and problem solved! 3 days later Fede-ex could find my house!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 12, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> I was hoping to never add, BUUUUUUUUT how do you mis-deliver a 60lb bag of dog food! Fed-ex showed as delivered but I didn't! Now CHEWY is a whole nother bag of WOW-Human on the first call and problem solved! 3 days later Fede-ex could find my house!


FedEx has an excuse for everything.
Truth is that most of the issues are caused within FedEx and seen with no other carrier. (With regularity anyway)
They just really suck.


----------



## nootnootbu (May 12, 2021)

Perfect example for this thread. 

Recently, I ordered some turtle and tort supplies from both Chewy and Petco. 
Petco uses UPS, while Chewy uses FEDEX. 

The packages arrived together, on the same day. It was an ugly stormy, super wet day. 

The package from UPS was on my top step, inside a bag that had been tied shut to protect it from the weather. 

The package from FEDEX was in the middle of the yard, nowhere near the door, completely soaked through, and it had electronics inside. :| 

Thankfully, the heat lamp was plastic wrapped inside its own sodden box, so it suffered no damage, but this has consistently been my experience with FEDEX. They just don't care.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 12, 2021)

nootnootbu said:


> Perfect example for this thread.
> 
> Recently, I ordered some turtle and tort supplies from both Chewy and Petco.
> Petco uses UPS, while Chewy uses FEDEX.
> ...


At every level. Just disappointing.


----------



## Jan A (May 12, 2021)

The hubby worked holidays for UPS a couple of years with the same driver--both he & his driver in their early-60s. His driver had been there over 25 yrs. Management was terrible to the delivery people. If management decided they had over spent their holiday budget, they terminated the holiday people & expected the drivers to deliver on their own until they were done thru the rest of the holiday season. Hubby's driver always spent their route re-organizing a badly loaded truck.

Also, they had to turn off the truck with every stop, even if was moving a few feet. I'd be so dang car sick I'd be throwing up all over the packages. So no, Xeropilot, I've never been one of your fed ex delivery people. You'd know if I had been!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 21, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> I don't know about FedEx but apparently theft is quite common amongst workers for one delivery company in my area especially at the moment with lockdown restrictions.
> The drivers can't hand the parcels over but leave them on doorsteps and take a picture to show they've delivered them.
> However, one has been caught out by one homeowner's cctv. He put the parcel on the doorstep, took a picture of it there so he has the 'proof' it was delivered, but then he picked it up and put it back in the van.
> He's not a delivery driver anymore!!


I knew I remembered you saying this.
I just saw a video of a driver photographing packages to prove that she delivered them.... then tossing them back in her truck and stealing them.


----------



## Jan A (Nov 21, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I knew I remembered you saying this.
> I just saw a video of a driver photographing packages to prove that she delivered them.... then tossing them back in her truck and stealing them.


I don't know whether to laugh or cry over this new plight. 'Tis better to loot or steal in the season of "giving" is the new "build back better"??? Holy cow, Batman!


----------



## jeff kushner (Nov 22, 2021)

I had my own recent debacle with Fed-Ex. I wrote to the seller who responded that many are complaining about Fed ex and he MIGHT offer UPS at some point in the future. So he knew....yet he kept using them. bye....

FED EX has also made mandatory adult sigs for ammo, not a Fed or State law but their own misguided brokewoke initiative.


It has gotten so bad that for things that matter, I will check to see who they use....I close the tab if I see Fed-Ex at this point!


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 22, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I knew I remembered you saying this.
> I just saw a video of a driver photographing packages to prove that she delivered them.... then tossing them back in her truck and stealing them.


That kinda happened to me with the US post. They delivered my package but came back and got it. My brother saw them do it but doesn't really know how to tell me. He finally tried to tell me the next day and I did finally get it but it made a big mess for me to staighten up in the meantime. I think if I hadn't called the post office I wouldn't have.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 27, 2021)

Nearly 400 FedEx packages dumped and found in Alabama woods


Authorities are working to figure out why the large number of boxes were dumped in a ravine.




www.today.com





Surprised?
No!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 20, 2022)

I just found this WONDERFUL site!

FEDEX COMPLAINTS on FACEBOOK

I've found my place to vent.


----------



## jeff kushner (Jun 20, 2022)

What are the last 4 pages of fun, Z? You wouldn't deprive us, your friends, would you?

LOL


----------



## Loohan (Jun 20, 2022)

A few weeks ago I had a small package falsely reported as Delivered by Fedex. When that happens, they are not really set up to help you, the addressee, in a streamlined fashion. They don't just take your tracking number, they need all kinds of details about the vendor; his height , weight, sexual orientation, astrological sign, education level etc.
So i closed that form page and emailed the eBay vendor, saying the package had not arrived despite claims to the contrary. He did not reply. A week later I complained to eBay management, and got a reply suggesting I take it up with Fedex.
So I went back to Fedex's nightmare form, captured it in an image, emailed the vendor again asking him to supply me with all his details so that I could fill out this form.
He promptly sent out a new shipment of what I had ordered.
I don't know if he pursued the matter with Fedex.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 20, 2022)

Loohan said:


> A few weeks ago I had a small package falsely reported as Delivered by Fedex. When that happens, they are not really set up to help you, the addressee, in a streamlined fashion. They don't just take your tracking number, they need all kinds of details about the vendor; his height , weight, sexual orientation, astrological sign, education level etc.
> So i closed that form page and emailed the eBay vendor, saying the package had not arrived despite claims to the contrary. He did not reply. A week later I complained to eBay management, and got a reply suggesting I take it up with Fedex.
> So I went back to Fedex's nightmare form, captured it in an image, emailed the vendor again asking him to supply me with all his details so that I could fill out this form.
> He promptly sent out a new shipment of what I had ordered.
> I don't know if he pursued the matter with Fedex.


In short, the driver will say that they delivered it...and to the correct address. FedEx will take their side and the trucks have no GPS to prove that they never actually came in the first place.
It's awful. And further inquiries will send you to some 3rd world call center.
It shows two things:
They don’t care about public relations at all.
They have no plans for improvement.
Disappointment is their benchmark. And simply getting what you purchased delivered by them both on time and un damaged is the exception. Not the norm.


----------



## Jan A (Jun 20, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just found this WONDERFUL site!
> 
> FEDEX COMPLAINTS on FACEBOOK
> 
> I've found my place to vent.


Vent for me, too!! I don't do Facebook. Fed Ex ****!


----------



## pacific chelonians (Jun 21, 2022)

Don’t know if I have told this story or not but a few months back I sold 2 tortoises to a friend of mine and shipped the via FedEx and had them help for pick up at a ship center it got there perfectly no issues but when my friend went to pick it up it was not there turns out FedEx had given it to some random person without asking the if it was there’s luckily the person I sold them to knew the person who picked them up and was able to get them back but that story still baffles me.


----------

